# 2 Weeks after spay Lex's belly is swollen around the incision



## Lexi's Family (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, Lexi our 7 month old hav was spayed 2 weeks ago. Her recovery went very well and the scar healed nicely. Today we noticed her belly is swollen in about a 1.5 inch circle around her incision. Has anyone seen this before? Thanks for your help! Deena


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

GET HER BACK TO THE VET!!! Sounds like an infection to me!!\


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I third it! Get her back to the vet!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree, take her to the vet today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd call immediately and tell your vet. Let us know what the vet says, hope all is ok.


----------



## Lexi's Family (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, just back from the vet. The Dr. said it's a seroma. She said it's not uncommon and the fluid will absorb back into her body with in a couple of weeks.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear she's ok!


----------



## Lexi's Family (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks all! I got really nervous so I'm very relieved she's OK!


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Trust me, I know how it is. My vet must think I'm crazy because I've been in there with Oscar countless times!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank goodness it wasn't anything serious!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad your baby is ok!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear that she is okay.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoo! Glad to hear she's ok!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy to hear she's okay but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

meganmckellar said:


> Trust me, I know how it is. My vet must think I'm crazy because I've been in there with Oscar countless times!


That's what they're there for. Always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My vet laughs at me! Don't worry about going in, I'd much rather know she's ok and not have to worry.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Rita Nelson said:


> That's what they're there for. Always better to be safe than sorry.


I agree!


----------

